# Pull chain switches



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

How do you plan on mounting it? If you're going to alter the fixture in anyway, ie drill a hole for the chain to come out of, then you would be violating the listing.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

No it's not a violation. We used to do it all the time.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

crazyboy said:


> how do you plan on mounting it? If you're going to alter the fixture in anyway, ie drill a hole for the chain to come out of, then you would be violating the listing.


x2. .


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

crazyboy said:


> How do you plan on mounting it? If you're going to alter the fixture in anyway, ie drill a hole for the chain to come out of, then you would be violating the listing.


Where is a canopy switch intended to be installed, other than in the canopy of a lighting fixture? By your logic, if I pop knockouts in a junction box or panel can, I just violated its listing.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

This switch (model 458):









Is listed here:
http://database.ul.com/cgi-bin/XYV/...n=versionless&parent_id=1073995276&sequence=1

and is covered by:
http://database.ul.com/cgi-bin/XYV/...n=versionless&parent_id=1073995276&sequence=1

If you can't install it in a fixture canopy after reading all that, I'm not sure where you install it. Hardly anyone would have an issue with installing an indicator lamp and switches in a JIC enclosure. Same idea.


----------



## Lhaimbhee (May 28, 2009)

well my light fixture originally had a push button switch but the spring in the switch had broke, so in order to get the switch to work i have to push the buttton in and pull it back out order for it to work so i can re push it back in. So i was wondering if i can replace it with a pull chain cause i have a couple of push chain switches here at home ( just like the picture above this post by MDShunk) and these pull chain switches are installed the same way as the push button. So is it code acceptable?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Where is a canopy switch intended to be installed, other than in the canopy of a lighting fixture? By your logic, if I pop knockouts in a junction box or panel can, I just violated its listing.


Then punch a 7/8" ko in the canopy and run your wire in through that. Is it still listed?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Then punch a 7/8" ko in the canopy and run your wire in through that. Is it still listed?


Why wouldn't it be?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Why wouldn't it be?


Aren't most canopies round, if not compound curves?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Aren't most canopies round?


Don't know. I haven't seen most canopies. I've seen a lot of them, but not most of them. Even among the fixture canopies that feature the 3/8" knockout for a canopy switch, many of them feature that knockout on a rounded portion of the fixture.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Don't know. I haven't seen most canopies. I've seen a lot of them, but not most of them. Even among the fixture canopies that feature the 3/8" knockout for a canopy switch, many of them feature that knockout on a rounded portion of the fixture.


But a 7/8" KO for a 1/2" connector isn't allowed on a curved canopy.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

480sparky said:


> But a 7/8" KO for a 1/2" connector isn't allowed on a curved canopy.


What would you like to talk about; connectors or canopy switches? We can do either one. I just need to know...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> What would you like to talk about; connectors or canopy switches? We can do either one. I just need to know...


Both. Just 'putting in a hole' isn't as simple as it may seem to be.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Both. Just 'putting in a hole' isn't as simple as it may seem to be.


Really depends on what it is we're talking about. I thought we were talking about canopy switches.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

They used to make a 7/8 - 3/8 donut for that purpose


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Toronto Sparky said:


> They used to make a 7/8 - 3/8 donut for that purpose


They still do, only now it is found in a different hardware category under a secret name: 1" x 3/8" flat washer:thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Toronto Sparky said:


> They used to make a 7/8 - 3/8 donut for that purpose


Arlington makes connectors for that:


----------



## Larry Fine (Oct 24, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Arlington makes connectors for that:


They look like the connectors that come with hard-wired under-cabinet fluorescents.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Larry Fine said:


> They look like the connectors that come with hard-wired under-cabinet fluorescents.


And there's never enough of them, in my experience. Each fixture ought to come with two, for chaining.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Really depends on what it is we're talking about. I thought we were talking about canopy switches.


Then who brought up KOs in a panel/can?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Then who brought up KOs in a panel/can?


Some asshole. Ignore him.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Some asshole. Ignore him.


:laughing:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Larry Fine said:


> They look like the connectors that come with hard-wired under-cabinet fluorescents.


And I hate trying to get 2- 14/2 romex's in those. It's virtually impossible.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

steelersman said:


> And I hate trying to get 2- 14/2 romex's in those. It's virtually impossible.


Pfffftt... Not if you strip them down to the copper. You'd be surprised how much more room you get when you remove that pesky insulation.

And it's "romexes" not "romex's":laughing: Hell, it may even be "romexi"


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Ahh. Yes you are correct. You got me.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I make up a splice box somewhere other than in the kitchen and run 1 cable to each under cabinet light controlled by the switch leg.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> I make up a splice box somewhere other than in the kitchen and run 1 cable to each under cabinet light controlled by the switch leg.


That is what I usually try to do as well, but in a remodel situation it is sometimes nearly impossible to get one cable down, let alone five or ten. On cabinets with a substantial lip, I have fished a romex down to one light, then chained from light to light with MC, drilling between the cabinets with a flex bit.

On one occasion, I used a 14 gauge type of cord used in cable trays for signal circuits between lights, securing the cord along the back of the front overhang, and using rubber grommets on the lights.

Yes, it was less-than-legal, but it was the only reasonable method. That or walk away from it, and that ain't happenin':no:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

In new construction, I usually try to take each fixture back to the switch.

In remodels, I've occasionaly had to resort to 1- and 2-gang boxes with blanks on them somewhere. If at all possible, I put them just above the upper cabinets where they can't be seen.


----------



## Lhaimbhee (May 28, 2009)

well i went ahead and did it, i installed a pull chain switch to replace the old push button switch. this is in my bedroom by the way. based on this picture now that you can visually see it,do you see anything wrong with it in terms of violating a code? I do find it to look rather odd for having a pull chain on the wall cause im used to seeing it hang from a ceiling. so thats why i was wondering if this is acceptable.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Lhaimbhee said:


> well i went ahead and did it, i installed a pull chain switch to replace the old push button switch. this is in my bedroom by the way. based on this picture now that you can visually see it,do you see anything wrong with it in terms of violating a code? I do find it to look rather odd for having a pull chain on the wall cause im used to seeing it hang from a ceiling. so thats why i was wondering if this is acceptable.


I think you worry way too much. What you have pictured is exactly how the fan speed chain comes out of 90% of the paddle fans out there, and probably 50% of the light pull chains on paddle fans. Out the side...


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Take some advice from Nike and just do it.


----------



## Lhaimbhee (May 28, 2009)

ok well thank you for all of your contributing posts, you've been very patient and helpful. and i know i am a little pesty and worry a lot but after all i am new to the field and i wanna start things off the right way so i don't create bad habits. so thanks, i feel more comfortable now knowing that its ok to have it this way from experienced electrical tradesmen. once again thanks!


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I use 3" deep plastic boxes in the kitchen and take out tails for each UC lighting fixture


----------



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

I use NSL Xenon task lights and they have enough room in them so I can put 2 14-2's in them. Even the 9'' fixture has enough room for 2 wires.


----------

